# Grilled Chicken Fajita Sandwiches



## Ol-blue (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a wonderful quick sandwich that takes no time to prepare.
Enjoy! Debbie

Grilled Chicken Fajita Sandwiches







4 CHICKEN BREASTS; Boneless Skinless.
12 slice(s) AMERICAN CHEESE
6 slice(s) BACON; Thick Sliced.
12 slice(s) SOURDOUGH BREAD
1 package(s) (1.12 ounce) FAJITA SEASONING MIX
1/4 cup(s) WATER
_____ 

Fry bacon until done; cut in half and set aside.
In a re-sealable bag add Fajita mix and water; mix well.
Add chicken to bag and marinade in the refrigerator for 1 hour turning occasionally.
To prepare sandwiches; remove chicken from marinade, discard marinade.
Place chicken on BBQ grill and grill chicken until cooked through.
Remove chicken to plate and cut into thin strips.
For each sandwich, place one slice of cheese onto one slice of bread.
Lay chicken strips on top of cheese then place 2 pieces of bacon on top.
Top with second slice of cheese.
Top with remaining slice of bread.
Butter both sides of bread and place sandwiches on grill.
Gently press each sandwich with a spatula to hold ingredients together.
Grill sandwiches over medium heat turning them over when one side is golden or grill marks appear.

Yields 6 sandwiches
________________________________

Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 11, 2007)

Yum, that sounds very good , love your pic. - thanks for posting !


----------



## pdswife (Sep 11, 2007)

Salad looks good toooo!


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 11, 2007)

Barb L, Thanks. I hope you enjoy. Debbie
 
pdswife, The salad is something I through together. I will post it soon. Debbie


----------



## licia (Sep 11, 2007)

It sounds good, but I'd have to use something other than American cheese - never did like that.


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 11, 2007)

Licia, I'm sure any cheese would work.


----------



## letscook (Sep 18, 2007)

add some avacodos on mine.  Yummy this looks great


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 18, 2007)

Talk to me about that SALAD!


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 18, 2007)

letscook, Avocados sound like a nice addition. Enjoy! Debbie
 
Jeekinz, I will post the recipe for you later today in salads for you. Debbie


----------

